# Trivia 4/13



## luckytrim (Apr 13, 2019)

trivia 4/13 – Be Careful out there...
DID YOU KNOW...
Costa Rica has a 96% literacy rate. For rural areas where  children can't 
make it to school, lessons are taught over a national radio  station.

1. Which of these is the name of a surveyor's measuring  instrument?
  a. - Troglodyte
  b. - Coprolite
  c. - Theodolite
  d. - Electrolyte
2. Johnny Carson hosted 'The Tonight Show' for thirty years,  1962-92 ; how many Emmys did he rack up in that time ?
  a. - 6
  b. - 12
  c. - 18
  d. - 24
3. Name the first Film to receive an X rating and receive a  'Best Picture' Academy Award..
4. Which Yiddish word means 'audacity'? 
5. What notorious crime syndicate figure spearheaded the  development of Las Vegas' Flamingo Hotel?
  a. - Dutch Shultz
  b. - Bugsy Siegel
  c. - Bugs Moran
  d. - Meyer Lansky
6. The uppercase Greek letter Delta looks like what geometric  figure?
7. The word "bimbo", used to describe a dumb but attractive  woman, comes from Italian. What does it mean in Italian? 
8. In the USA, we call it a sidewalk; what do the Brits call  it ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Ouija Board is named after a lesser God in the Hindi  belief system, who 
is looked to for advice about one’s future.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. - a
3. 'Midnight Cowboy'
4. Chutzpah 
5. - b
6. Triangle
7. a Male Baby
8. Pavement

CRAP !!
The Ouija Board named itself.
In 1890, the Ouija Board got its name when the owners of the  game and 
several of their friends asked the board for an appropriate  name.
Under their focused fingers, the Board spelled out  O-U-I-J-A.
Following its commercial introduction by businessman Elijah  Bond on July 1, 
1890, the Ouija board was regarded as a parlor game unrelated  to the occult 
until American spiritualist Pearl Curran popularized its use  as a divining 
tool during World War I.  Spiritualists claimed that the dead  were able to 
contact the living and reportedly used a talking board very  similar to a 
modern Ouija board at their camps in Ohio in 1886 to  ostensibly enable 
faster communication with spirits.


----------

